# Desktop / Firefox / Using folders all has some lag BUT



## TheRandomOne (Sep 21, 2012)

Things like playing games & using VLC Media Player all work fine. The device I am on is around 7 years old or so. But wouldnt I be having problems with gaming if this was a device issue ? Is something specific causing this ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try a Clean Boot. If this works, you can leave it this way. Or you can add one startup item or service at a time, and when the computer starts lagging, you will know what the culprit is.


----------



## TheRandomOne (Sep 21, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Try a Clean Boot. If this works, you can leave it this way. Or you can add one startup item or service at a time, and when the computer starts lagging, you will know what the culprit is.


I plan on doing that with Windows 11 next week so I wouldnt do it before


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

"Windows 11" is still in Alpha state. So, it may come with a few bugs and features that will not be in the final release. It will not be released to the public until late Fall. and It will be a major upgrade but still be called Windows 10, probably. Being your Hardware is 7 years old, it also may not be compatible. A Clean Boot will do no harm to your system. It stops loading non-essential startup items.


----------



## TheRandomOne (Sep 21, 2012)

I reformatted & it seems like some of the lag is still around. But at the same time some of the more heavier things like gaming works just fine. Is this a hardware related issue ? Or some type of Windows 10 bug ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you try a Clean Boot? That clears up most software conflicts.


----------

